# how to install pywin32 (installing for startup)



## oneguido (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok, I apparently was using an older version of pytivo for the last 3 months. After picking up a new Premiere I realized that and had to install the update. When I updated pyTivo, it doesn't automatically startup and run in the background anymore. After researching apparently now I need to install pyWin32. I downloaded the zip, read the README but when I click on the "setup.py" a command window briefly opens and closes. Nothing happens.

Can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong? Do I need to copy the pyWin32 folder structure somewhere before running the setup.py.

Also, pyTivo is in the services.msc still. It was set to Automatically startup and running before. But I have since Stopped the service wondering if it was conflicting.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Try downloading one of the executables for the version of python you're running.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/pywin32/files/pywin32/Build 214/

Edit: Although I do have pywin32 installed on the machine that's running pyTivo, I couldn't find any "imports" of the module. Dunno if it's even required.


----------



## oneguido (Sep 12, 2006)

ok, that would make more sense. Thanks... only problem now is that when I load the "pywin32-214.win32-py2.6.exe" it doesn't find Python 2.6 in the registry. It is installed, I verified by checking the Add/Remove list Python 2.6 (64bit). The directory is installed in c:\Python26\

Could that be the problem? Should I just attempt to reinstall Python 2.6 and try the pywin32 again?

Thanks


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think you need either the 32-bit version of Python with that pywin32 package, or the 64-bit version of pywin32 with your existing 64-bit Python, so that they'll match. From orangeboy's link, the "amd64" versions should be what you want, even on an Intel system. It's just the name of the architecture.

orangeboy, I believe pywin32 is used by pyTivoService.py, just not under that name -- you'll see imports there for win32event, win32service and win32serviceutil. As I understand it, though, pyTivoService.py is not used with the infamous "Windows Installer".


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Ah - gotcha. I only did a search for pywin32 then pywin. A search for win32 would have caught those.


----------



## oneguido (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome, I should have noticed that. Thanks guys! I've installed it successfully and will restart shortly. Got my fingers crossed. 

Have a great Holiday you two!


----------



## oneguido (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I'm still having problems here. I got pyWin32 installed ok, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything different. pyTivo does appear to startup, however when I go to the Web User interface to push shows it gives me an error message. I have to open up the pyTivo.py file and leave the cmd window running in the background while I send video files. Before I had it so that it would automatically boot up and I wouldn't need to see the cmd window open and accidentally close it all the time. Can anyone help me get back to that?

Thanks


----------



## oneguido (Sep 12, 2006)

Also, I just realized that the pyTivo service that is running on startup is C:\Program Files (x86)\pyTivo\pyTivoService.exe. Should it be pyTivoService.py instead? If so, how do I remove or repath?

When I go the cmd prompt I follow the directions on http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Windows_Install and even try pyTivoService.exe remove.


----------



## oneguido (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, alright I screwed up again. Apparently when I was attempting to update pyTivo and having trouble the 1st time around, I updated python and installed it in a different directory. I found a nice post http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/windows-7-problem-t885.html that reminded me I did the same. Came to find out that my pyTivoService.ini was pathed to the wrong python location.

I adjusted the pathing, gave it a restart and boom-shock-a-locka. We are back in business.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm glad you're back in business, but I have to comment on this:



oneguido said:


> ... it gives me an error message.


You realize this is totally unhelpful, right? If you get an error message, _say what it is_.

For future reference.


----------



## johnr2000 (Mar 8, 2012)

Were does pyTivoService.exe come from? I don't have this file in my new pyTivo setup. I see this file (and the .ini) in an older setup I archived though.
Is pyTivoService.exe no longer provided and used for the latest wmcbrine version?

When I install pyWin32 it adds a service pointing to python not pyTivoService.exe.

FYI, I am running Windows 7 Pro, 32 bit. 
I have installed Python 2.7.2, 32 bit. 
I have installed the latest version of wmcbrine: wmcbrine-pytivo-9256868.zip 
I have installed pyWin32 version, pywin32-217.win32-py2.7.exe.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

pyTivoService.exe has never been part of my repos. Perhaps it came with the deprecated Windows Installer? Anyway, you don't need it.


----------



## johnr2000 (Mar 8, 2012)

I just installed pyTivo by completely following the instructions on the pyTivo Wiki.

I can get pyTivo to run as a console! 

But, I can't get the pyTivo service to work. When I try to start the pyTivo service I immediately get the error 1063. No log file is created. 

To set the pyTivo service I followed the wiki instructions as well. 

I am running Windows 7 Pro, 32 bit. 
I have installed Python 2.7.2, 32 bit. 
I have installed the latest version of wmcbrine: wmcbrine-pytivo-9256868.zip 
I have installed pyWin32 version, pywin32-217.win32-py2.7.exe. 

I don't know if this matters to getting the service running or not but, I am not using the Windows Firewall but instead using Symmantec Endpoint. I have created 2 exceptions for pyTivo, one for UDP 5353 and one for TCP 9032. I select Local ports when the choice is given between network and local. 

What could be the problem why I can't get the pyTivo service to work? 

Any ideas wmcbrine or anyone else?

Thanks in advance, 

John


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> You realize this is totally unhelpful, right? If you get an error message, _say what it is_.
> 
> For future reference.


:up::up::up:

Oh, I know. I just have to groan every time I see a message like, "Please help. Xxxxxx isn't working.<end message>". 90% of the problems these people are having is due to them not checking or thinking about what is wrong in the first place. If they would look at the problem and think it through, they could fix it themselves and not ever have to post in the first place, but even when it ultimately turns out not to be the case, *we* still need that information in order to attempt to help.


----------

